# Codlatach



## DeadEye (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## keybq (Nov 20, 2008)

i really really love this shot but i would photo shop the scratches or is that hair across her eye out.


----------



## jv08 (Nov 21, 2008)

I agree with the scratches but I love the photo.


----------



## DeadEye (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you.  Yes the hair looks like scratch and needs a retouch. I will work on it this afternoon. 

 Thanks DeadEye


----------

